# 02 3.5 V-6 Turbo Kit



## 02max (Mar 23, 2004)

Anybody know where to get a good turbo kit for this engine?

Id really like to pump about 10-12 psi into my Maxima.


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

Read these threads:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=34711
http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?t=293772


----------

